# Cleaning Agency - Palm Jumeirah



## Lamplighter (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi

I've read the Useful info thread and seen the cleaning agencies listed there.

I'm looking for a visiting maid, c. 6 hours across two visits in the week, on Palm Jumeirah (Shoreline).

Any recommendations as to the first or best agency to call based on requirement and location?

Thanks, Lamp


----------



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

I highly recommend Open House 04 332 5403. I've been using them for 18 months and have no complaints.


----------

